# Plow a field for Turkey



## rgidlr (Mar 11, 2013)

Would turkeys be attracted to newly plowed field? / Food plot?


----------



## MOUNTAINZ2 (Mar 11, 2013)

yes sir dont even plant just plow


----------



## six (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes


----------



## J Gilbert (Mar 11, 2013)

Yep, we plowed a couple of plots right before season last year to create dusting areas, the birds loved it, and it was great when we went to plant in the summer too


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yep.  Plow away.  I have to cut plots by mid April because they get so high.


----------



## Nannyman (Mar 11, 2013)

Plow some and leave some green for the bugs.


----------



## rgidlr (Mar 12, 2013)

how close to season opening can I do this and still get away with it? Or will it be okay to do it a few days before season opening?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 12, 2013)

rgidlr said:


> how close to season opening can I do this and still get away with it? Or will it be okay to do it a few days before season opening?



You can do it whenever you get a chance.


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 12, 2013)

Turkeys love cut dirt.  Its almost like they smell it and come running.


----------



## donblfihu (Mar 12, 2013)

They need places to nest and bug, don't plow it all. Whats already there?


----------



## rgidlr (Mar 12, 2013)

used to be  food plot at one time. now just grass


----------



## Kearndog (Mar 12, 2013)

Absolutely yes. I can not wait for our fields to get plowed. turkeys love it for the bugs. Also if its dry, they like to dust themselves


----------



## Covehnter (Mar 12, 2013)

Please be careful cutting in April/ May . . . . there could be nests out there.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 13, 2013)

Covehnter said:


> Please be careful cutting in April/ May . . . . there could be nests out there.



In all the years I've bush hogged the same food plots I have never hit a nest (or never seen sign that I did).  Our turkeys like to nest in our pines.  I watch the hens fly down in the morning and head to them.  We have 22 acres in plots I only cut about 1.5 acres every year.


----------



## bangbird (Mar 13, 2013)

Pretty sure it's considered baiting in SC if you disc a field/food plot and it's not for normal agriculture prior to or during turkey season.  Not sure about GA


----------



## RUNnGUN (Mar 14, 2013)

I have an old lady that lets me hunt her land and her sons keep their field plowed up all the time.. That is my best hunting spot that I have and it's just a little 90 acre plot of land. Out of 5,000 acres that we hunt I will pick that plot everyday all day! Turkeys are always there no matter the time of day!


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 14, 2013)

bangbird said:


> Pretty sure it's considered baiting in SC if you disc a field/food plot and it's not for normal agriculture prior to or during turkey season.  Not sure about GA



Sounds crazy. Maybe a food plot but just turning ground??I'd have to look that up in the regs. 

A fresh plowed field is a magnet for deer and turkeys.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 14, 2013)

From SC dnr. the way I read it plowing unplanted ground is ok but a foodplot with grain heads is not allowed and not planting just before the season is not either. Not tht it matters to me but had to look it up.


• Unlawful to hunt or take a wild turkey by means of bait or on or over any baited
area (SC 50-11-510). Bait means placing, depositing, exposing, distributing,
or scattering of salt, corn, wheat, or other grain, or foodstuffs to constitute
a lure or attraction for wild turkeys. An area remains a baited area for ten
days following the complete removal of all bait. NOTE: The following activities
can result in a baited area if done prior to or during turkey season: planting,
discing or manipulating chufa to expose the tubers; mowing or manipulating
standing grain crops where grain is scattered or exposed; top sowing of any
grains; bait or feed intended for other species.


----------



## Offroadtek (Mar 14, 2013)

Interesting, by the wording and punctuation I'd say it only applies to chufa plots, not to other type plots.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Mar 14, 2013)

Offroadtek said:


> Interesting, by the wording and punctuation I'd say it only applies to chufa plots, not to other type plots.



Actually it also stipulates "grain crops where grain is scattered or exposed."  But I don't interpret anything illegal about just turning the dirt.


----------



## Offroadtek (Mar 14, 2013)

TurkeyDreamer said:


> Actually it also stipulates "grain crops where grain is scattered or exposed."  But I don't interpret anything illegal about just turning the dirt.



Yeah, since it says "mowing or manipulating" only in reference to grain, I figure the "planting, discing or manipulating" is only in reference to chufa. Either way im glad to hunt ga where it's not an issue.


----------

